# Pete is here! Yes she is!!



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I have her! I do! I do!

So yes, Pete was very shy at first but then she started pooping all over us and things got better. :lol: 

She is HUGE! I didn't know hedgehogs can be this big. Mustard is a very tiny hog, only 305g and usually I pick her up with only one hand. Pete is so much bigger, I can't wait to weight her.

She's all settled down in her cage. She had some water and a few kibble, so I thought that was a good sign.  

She's actually lying on my lap right now. She's very curious but shy. does the whole huffing and puffing if I put my hands anywhere near her. Sometimes she lifts her head and looks at me like "So who are you? What's going on?" :lol: 

I have a question though (already,) how long should I wait to take her to the vet? She looks very healthy but better safe than sorry. 

I tried to snap a few pictures, but they were all blurry. This one is the only one that isn't (notice the "I'm not happy" face.!)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.  I always suggest waiting a week or two for a well pet visit. That gives you time to get to know her and she to know you. You also get to know her bathroom habits and will be able to answer questions the vet will ask. It also gives her time to get over any stress related issues she might have.

Of course, if there is anything of concern, take her immediately.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Nancy. 

I was expecting her to be much grumpier, actually. I mean, she's 2 years old, moving to a new family... she's is grumpy, but very curious, and she unrolls from her ball after only a couple of seconds.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats! She looks adorable! :mrgreen:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww....what a sweet little face! Congrats on the new addition to the family.


----------



## rockplayson (Dec 9, 2010)

Congragulations on bringing home Pete. She's awesome.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats! She's a doll.


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

Omigosh, I love her little pink nose. And the fact that you're keeping her name


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

poetic said:


> Omigosh, I love her little pink nose. And the fact that you're keeping her name


Her nose looks just like a pig's nose!  I'm calling her Pete, the pig!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's just adorable!! I love her little pink piggy nose! I can't wait to hear/see more about Private Pete the Pig!! Yayy!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies! 

It's been only a few hours since Pete came home, but I can tell they have completely different personalities. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed, but I know it will get better soon.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Pete is so adorable  I was hoping to see the little guy and was really excited when I seen the post. Its great that you took him in. I can't wait to see more pics of this cutie


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It's been one night Pete is here with us. She isn't shy about using her wheel in front of us, so I was watching her wheeling and she was moving very slowly, she would walk 3 steps and stop, walk 5 steps and stop... I immediately thought "OMG, Pete's got Hedgehog Wobbly Syndrome," so I took her out of the cage and put her on my bed to watch her walking. She walked normally. I picked her up to inspect her legs/paws, and poor baby had the longest nails I've ever seen. Some of them were so long they were curving down on the "sole" of her paws. I know it wasn't a good idea to attempt to cut her nails in her first night here, but those nails seemed to really bother her, so I did it... I managed to cut the longest ones that were curving, after taking a few bites on my fingers and pissing her off a lot... but I do think it helped because I was watching her wheeling later and she seemed to be able to walk a little faster.

After observing her for a while I think she's overweight. She's still able to curl in a nice ball, but she has double chin and her shape from above looks more like this ( ). 

I'm also a little concerned about her diet. Her mix has 36% protein and 16% fat. I really want to switch her to Mustard's mix, because both protein and fat are too high, but I'll give her a few more days to settle down before making any change.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad she's getting some wonderful TLC. Even though she doesn't know it yet. I am really very excited to see how you progress with her. Zoey is a completely different hedgie since we got her. She was always well loved. But is handled a lot since we've had her, & has blossomed.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> I'm glad she's getting some wonderful TLC. Even though she doesn't know it yet. I am really very excited to see how you progress with her. Zoey is a completely different hedgie since we got her. She was always well loved. But is handled a lot since we've had her, & has blossomed.


Thanks, PJM. I know I'll use some advice sometime soon. 

We handle Mustard A LOT, usually a couple of hours every night. She's just so sociable. Right now my goal is to have Pete hanging out next to us for 1/2 hour every night, no petting, so she can get comfortable with our smells and noises.

I took her out now during the afternoon so I could clean her cage, and she was VERY grumpy. It seems like the light bothered her a lot. Do albinos have eyes that are more sensitive to light than colored hedgies?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I have heard some owners say that their albinos were more light sensitive so that could be an issue. My hedgie Loken isn't albino but he doesn't seem to care for the light that much and I find that he is okay as long as he has a blanket at all times where he can peak out from the shadows lol


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It's the third night with Pete. Gave her a bath with a little flaxseed oil because the little stinker has such dry itchy skin. She was pretty good about it actually. Scared, but not mad. 

Her cage is all set up now with her CHE (the first two nights she was here we were heating the entire room,) new hedgie bag and a bike pedometer for her wheel. She mostly just walks, but I want to be able to see any progress she makes when she starts losing weight. 

I love the little one already. Such a cute pigie. 

Mustard is doing great, by the way.


----------



## sweettea (Apr 20, 2010)

Pete is adorable!! I get that grumpy face, too, but I didn't even notice she was albino in the photo, I was just mesmerized by her cuteness  I'm jealous that she'll run in front of you... Noodles pulls the "deer in headlights" look at us anytime we turn on the light/walk in the room while she's running.


----------



## prior (Nov 20, 2010)

My Edgar is an albino and he is extremely sensitive to the light (though I know all hedgehogs are somewhat). He avoids it at all costs. A real vampire. 

Pete is really cute; I absolutely love albinos and their pink noses. Edgar's looks just like a pig's nose.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

Pete is a cutie. She's been here for only a little over a week and we're slowly making progress on resocializing her. Right now her quills stay flat almost all the time when out with us, and a few days ago she splatted on my tummy.  we are able to keep our hands on her back for a while, but she doesn't like being petted. 

It's funny that she has such a tough girl attitude, until she becomes really scared of something, like water or the vacuum noise, then she starts crawling on my shoulders and looking for protection. Once the danger is gone, she goes back to her tough self again. 

One thing I love about her, sometimes she stares at us for minutes, as if she's studying our faces, like "so you are my new parents, huh?". It's cute.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Just got what I thought to be Pete's cutest picture so far. Thought I'd share.


----------



## JLM (Jan 5, 2011)

Shes SO cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

:lol: There's a lulHedgie in there somewhere. Petie is such a sweety!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That really is an adorable picture!!! I like how one eye is ever so slightly more squinty than the other. Such personality!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> That really is an adorable picture!!! I like how one eye is ever so slightly more squinty than the other. Such personality!


She sure does have a lot of personality. Sometimes she is acting so sweet and calm, then all of a sudden she huffs, as of thinking "I almost forgot to keep up my tough girl acting! Let me show it to them!" :lol:


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

She is so cute!  Love the pink nose! She looks like a cute little piggy!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

For some reason her little look just reminded me of the line from the Wizard of Oz: "Nobody sees the Wizard! Not no way, not no how!" Must be her little quizzical/you're disturbing me expression. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love that pic, he looks so serious peeking out. He's adorable


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I love that pic, he looks so serious peeking out. He's adorable


Hedgieonboard, Pete is a she! :lol: :lol: I know, my hedgies have such girly names... :?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww, what a great picture of her! Seems to capture her true personality!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> Hedgieonboard said:
> 
> 
> > I love that pic, he looks so serious peeking out. He's adorable
> ...


Yea I know what you mean. My Girl has such a girly name too. :roll: Napoleon Teehee


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Albinos are kinda fascinating...
She seems to have very deep-set eyes. Is that typical?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> Albinos are kinda fascinating...
> She seems to have very deep-set eyes. Is that typical?


Yes, I think the same thing about her. I don't know if it's typical, sometimes I wonder if it looks like that because she is overweight? I love to look at how different Mustard and Pete are though.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Hedgieonboard said:
> 
> 
> > I love that pic, he looks so serious peeking out. He's adorable
> ...


Sookie is a pretty girlie name but everyone keeps calling her Snookie and I'm like, thats more of an insult aha Or they would say it like "Soooo-kie" and it sounded like Frankenstein was saying it. Eh, what are you going to do? As long as you know it and your hedgie knows it


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

lpercz said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > Hedgieonboard said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Just took this picture of Pete. Thought I would share because we've made a lot of progress since December. While still very grumpy and mean :lol: Pete now sleeps on my lap and doesn't bother when I take the blanket off her face.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I LOVE piggy pete pics...she's SO....fluffy... :lol: Esp when I look at teeny li'l Snarf all day.

Your hedgies side-by-side look they are two different species! :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> I LOVE piggy pete pics...she's SO....fluffy... :lol: Esp when I look at teeny li'l Snarf all day.
> 
> Your hedgies side-by-side look they are two different species! :lol:


heehee I know... they look completely different and have so different personalities. It's funny. 

Pete said Snarf is too small and that's why you think she's fluffly, actually she just has a lot of curves. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Is it wrong that the song "Fat Bottomed Girls" popped into my head when I saw that pick of Pete? She's so cute.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Nebular said:


> Is it wrong that the song "Fat Bottomed Girls" popped into my head when I saw that pick of Pete? She's so cute.


...water...through my sinuses... and out my nose... onto my shirt. Well done. :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Aaawww... I have to defend my little girl now... she has big bones and curves. A full size silhouette. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love her tail! I totally agree with you Susana! My Zoey could just eat up little Cholla. And, personally, I like to feel the weight Zoey has. Not all skin & bones. She's so much easier to cuddle with! Even though she's huffy.
Too bad...you have to have either the body, or the personality. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Too bad...you have to have either the body, or the personality. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: 
Hey...wait a minute... :?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad...you have to have either the body, or the personality. :lol:
> ...


 :lol: I know! :roll: Pffftttt!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> I love her tail! I totally agree with you Susana! My Zoey could just eat up little Cholla. And, personally, I like to feel the weight Zoey has. Not all skin & bones. She's so much easier to cuddle with! Even though she's huffy.
> Too bad...you have to have either the body, or the personality. :lol:


She has the best hedgie-tail! I have so much pictures of her bum and tail, it's ridiculous. :lol:


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Cute bum pic alert! As always love the bum pics! :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

PPPPHHHahahaha Okay..i'm sorry... I had to


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

There are so many creative people on this forum!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG Pooka that's too funny!!! :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Pete really likes her Sunshine Factor.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I just love the first picture! She looks like such a little piggy!! Her nose is perfect! :lol:


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

she is sooo cute! i have to agree with pjm she does kinda of look like a little piggy in the first one!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: 
Pete kills me.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Pete is awesome, isn't she?


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

she is very awesome!  her little nose gets me every time i love it !


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, what a character. So cute


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay Pete! You are such a super cute little piggie. SF maniac! Pliny likes his, but not quite that much.... :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, what a great picture! Love her big pink ear and nose!


----------

